# [Off-topic] Gentoo Linux na capa da Revista do Linux

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, o Gentoo Linux é o assunto de capa da Revista do Linux deste mês. Esta edição contém um CD com o Gentoo para x86, guia de instalação do Gentoo Linux e muitas outras reportagens interessantes  :Cool: 

----------

## fernandotcl

O Gentoo tá crescendo no mundo inteiro, e principalmente agora no Brasil. O Gentoo parece ser a terceira distro mais popular no mundo.

O Gentoo é a distribuição do futuro. É exatamente tudo o que precisamos. Eu costumo dizer que eu não tenho uma segunda distro favorita, já que tirando o Gentoo, as outras não parecem ter muito sentido. O portage é fantástico, e a comunidade é repleta de técnicos e power users.

Com o tempo, e o aprimoramento da facilidade de instalação e adminstração com ferramentas gráficas, o Gentoo será no futuro o fenômeno que o Red Hat era antes do Fedora.

----------

## Festrati

O gentoo é isso mesmo, alem de flexível, fez criar uma comunidade mesmo perdida pelo mundo a fora parecer unida..

isso e muito chocante.

----------

## fernandotcl

É verdade mesmo. Você já viu o Daniel Robbins falando (ou melhor, escrevendo)? Ele mesmo diz que, pelo fato do Gentoo ser "difícil", logo de cara já atraiu muitos técnicos e power-users. E isso, sem dúvida, é essencial para o fortalecimento de uma distro que é 100% da comunidade. É uma distro revulucionária e que fez todo mundo se perguntar como não tinha pensado nisso antes.

E ainda tem outra coisa que eu esqueci de falar. Tudo tende ao fortalecimento da comunidade Gentoo. Com as constantes evoluções tecnológicas, um hardware mais avançado vem sendo criado e substituindo o hardware atual, sendo muito mais eficiente, e em alguns casos até mais barato. E, quando se fala em instalação à partir das fontes, hardware que consiga compilar mais em menos tempo é essencial.

----------

## nafre

o Gentoo Linux é uma distro supreendente tem tudo que um usuário pode gostar.

Simplicidade e Robustez

Praticidade e Velocidade

e muitas outras coisas que deixa qualquer outro user linux apaixonado.

além de ter uma comunidade de desenvolvimento descentralizada é o que vejo!

só vamos torcer para o sucesso não subir a cabeça!

e vamos lutar para que a comunidade Brasileira e Portuguesa cresça cada vez mais.

----------

## domus-br

estou usando o gentoo desde de maio do ano passado e ate agora nada me fez sair do gentoo, pelo simples fato do gentoo trazer algo que as outras nao tinham, e fora que o gentoo é um show de tecnologia inovadora   :Cool:   portanto quero acompanhar o mais perto possivel essa revoluçao tecnologica dentro do mundo GNU/Linux

abraços

----------

## leandro

Se alguém tiver interesse, aqui está o índice da edição.  :Smile: 

Alguém ja leu a reportagem? O que achou?

----------

## humpback

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> . Esta edição contém um CD com o Gentoo para x86, guia de instalação do Gentoo Linux 

 

Eles usaram o seu guia Angus?

----------

## nafre

este guia ta supreendente.

acho que alguém devia acrescentar uma parte sobre compilação de kernel pois aquele link ta horrivel tem até aquivo .doc

o cara nem instalou o linux como vai ter o open office ou star office.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   . Esta edição contém um CD com o Gentoo para x86, guia de instalação do Gentoo Linux  
> 
> Eles usaram o seu guia Angus?

 

Sim  :Smile: 

 *nafre wrote:*   

> este guia ta supreendente.
> 
> acho que alguém devia acrescentar uma parte sobre compilação de kernel pois aquele link ta horrivel tem até aquivo .doc
> 
> o cara nem instalou o linux como vai ter o open office ou star office.

 

qual link nafre?

----------

## nafre

a parte de compilação do kernel 

 *Quote:*   

> O kernel official (vanilla-source) tende a ser mais estável, então será este o escolhido.
> 
> emerge vanilla-sources Não irei entrar em maiores detalhes sobre a compilação do kernel, é uma tarefa relativamente complicada e fora do escopo do artigo, portanto se você não sabe compilar um kernel, ou não tem experiência nesta tarefa poderá obter informações sobre isso no endereço http://www.linuxclube.com/tutoriais/index.php?tipo=kernel, ou então utilizar o genkernel, como descrito no guia oficial de instalação.
> 
> 

 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *nafre wrote:*   

> a parte de compilação do kernel 
> 
>  *Quote:*   O kernel official (vanilla-source) tende a ser mais estável, então será este o escolhido.
> 
> emerge vanilla-sources Não irei entrar em maiores detalhes sobre a compilação do kernel, é uma tarefa relativamente complicada e fora do escopo do artigo, portanto se você não sabe compilar um kernel, ou não tem experiência nesta tarefa poderá obter informações sobre isso no endereço http://www.linuxclube.com/tutoriais/index.php?tipo=kernel, ou então utilizar o genkernel, como descrito no guia oficial de instalação.
> ...

 

Ah, sem dúvida ... Se alguém quiser se dispor a faser um guia melhorado de compilação do kernel, eu adiciono ao texto com o maior prazer  :Smile:  ... mesmo porque isso é uma das coisas que as pessoas me perguntam com mais frequência.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Se alguém quiser se dispor a faser um guia melhorado de compilação do kernel, eu adiciono ao texto com o maior prazer  ... mesmo porque isso é uma das coisas que as pessoas me perguntam com mais frequência.

 

Compilação do kernel é realmente complicado. Eu só consegui compilar um kernel com sucesso na terceira tentativa, quando eu descobri que apertanto "?" aparece uma mensagem explicando o item...   :Rolling Eyes: . Eu acho que um manual sobre isso não é possível de ser feito. São muitos itens, e ainda mudam com frequëncia de ordem, ou mesmo mudam suas opções ou apresentações. O ideal é começar com o genkernel, e ir tirando o "bloat" pouco a pouco, e testando, para quem ainda não está habituado. E vale também olhar uma compilação anterior para ver se está tudo em ordem.

----------

## nafre

gostei!

quem sabe um tutorial do genkernel ajuda 

tipo,....

emerge genkernel

emerge -f gentoo-sources

emerge getoo-sources

genkernel linux

ok

abraços!

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Compilação do kernel é realmente complicado. Eu só consegui compilar um kernel com sucesso na terceira tentativa, quando eu descobri que apertanto "?" aparece uma mensagem explicando o item...  . Eu acho que um manual sobre isso não é possível de ser feito. São muitos itens, e ainda mudam com frequëncia de ordem, ou mesmo mudam suas opções ou apresentações. O ideal é começar com o genkernel, e ir tirando o "bloat" pouco a pouco, e testando, para quem ainda não está habituado. E vale também olhar uma compilação anterior para ver se está tudo em ordem.

 

Compilar kernel eh que nem andar de bicicleta. Nas primeiras vezes, voce cai alguns tombos. Depois que aprende, eh bem mais tranquilo.

A diferenca eh que a bicicleta muda muito rapido, entao as vezes voce tem que descobrir aonde foi parar a alavanca do freio  :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

parece que e mesmo já tomei duas quedas com a compilação do 2.6.1

é que não aparece a opção Network OPtions para eu poder habilitar o suporte para IP tunneling

----------

## Festrati

Explicar realmente todos os tópico do kernel seria complicado, pois é muito grande. O que deveriamos fazer seria cada um colocar um item de hardware que configurou legal em seu kernel, ou pegar no "tips" do forum e traduzi-lo e atualizá-lo... 

Exemplos ...

pra quem usa table wacom todos sabemos que funciona no linux - mais e ae como habilitar no kernel..

cd-rw, bootsplash, notebook (que acredito ser cheio de coisas à fazer - video,  ACPI etc...)...

entre outros ...

----------

## trbecker

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Compilar kernel eh que nem andar de bicicleta. Nas primeiras vezes, voce cai alguns tombos. Depois que aprende, eh bem mais tranquilo.
> 
> A diferenca eh que a bicicleta muda muito rapido, entao as vezes voce tem que descobrir aonde foi parar a alavanca do freio 

 

Modificar a bicicleta é ainda mais divertido  :Wink: 

----------

## leandro

 *nafre wrote:*   

> este guia ta supreendente.
> 
> acho que alguém devia acrescentar uma parte sobre compilação de kernel pois aquele link ta horrivel tem até aquivo .doc
> 
> o cara nem instalou o linux como vai ter o open office ou star office.

 

Acho que para um guia de instalação está tudo ok.. poderia apenas colocar um link para o Gentoo Linux Kernel Guide.  :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

sim ,

tenho ele traduzido mais só que não está em xml

estou esperando um pouco mais de tempo para coloca-lo em xml.!

mais lembrando o guia não mostra como compilar ele sim diferencia os diversos kernels da arvore do gentoo

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> Explicar realmente todos os tópico do kernel seria complicado, pois é muito grande. O que deveriamos fazer seria cada um colocar um item de hardware que configurou legal em seu kernel, ou pegar no "tips" do forum e traduzi-lo e atualizá-lo... 
> 
> Exemplos ...
> 
> pra quem usa table wacom todos sabemos que funciona no linux - mais e ae como habilitar no kernel..
> ...

 

Ta aí uma idéia bastante interessante que pode ser adicionada ao tutorial ... eu posso colocar alguma coisa sobre SCSI, IDE, emulação ide-scsi ... alguém aí tá afim de me ajudar ?

----------

## nafre

eu posso ajudar!

Mais só que não tenho tempo suficeinte para te dar um prazo de entrega

sobre alguma coisa!!

----------

## domus-br

putz eu compilei o kernel 2.6 ficou monstruoso o tamanho da imagem mais de 2MB, enquanto no 2.4.24 está na faixa do 1.2MB, quando fui dar boot apos o lilo, deu diversos problemas, como a ausencia do suporte nativo ao devfs, e os scripts do autoload do kernel 2.6, que eu nao havia setado, nem mesmo o modulo sis900 foi capaz de carregar mesmo que eu desse o comando modprobe, acho interessante compartilhar estas experiencias do kernel 2.6, legal essa ideia

----------

## trbecker

o devfs voce tem que habilitar (filesystems->pseudo filesystems). ele vem desabilitado por default.

pelo que eu vejo circulando na lkml eles pretendem migrar o devfs pro udev. vale a pena dar um olhada no projeto utopia, do robert love (rml-sources), que usa udev/d-bus/hotplug/hal e gnome-volume-manager para carregar diversos dispositivos, monta-los automaticamente e carregar seu dados (http://primates.ximian.com/~rml/blog). eu estou tentando mentar este esquema no gentoo durante meu tempo livre. 

o script de autoload mudou de local (/etc/modules.autoload.d/linux-2.6).

quanto ao tamanho, nao sei o que dizer  :Wink: 

----------

## Festrati

Quando usava o Debian, tive um problema parecido, descobri em algum lugar na internet, esse tipo de problema rola por causa do tamanho do teu vlinux (bzImage)...

a moçada falava que não é aconcelhavel o aquivo do kernel passar muito de 1MB que pode dar problemas no boot...

faz o seguinte coloca o que vc puder como modulo e tenta de novo...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Ta aí uma idéia bastante interessante que pode ser adicionada ao tutorial ... eu posso colocar alguma coisa sobre SCSI, IDE, emulação ide-scsi ... alguém aí tá afim de me ajudar ?

 

Eu também. Aliás, Angus, me parece que a emulação IDE-SCSI não é mais necessária com o 2.6.x, mas não estou totalmente certo.

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> putz eu compilei o kernel 2.6 ficou monstruoso o tamanho da imagem mais de 2MB, enquanto no 2.4.24 está na faixa do 1.2MB

 

O meu está em torno de 1.2mB. Veja se você não compilou módulos/protocolos extras.

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> quando fui dar boot apos o lilo, deu diversos problemas, como a ausencia do suporte nativo ao devfs

 

Realmente o devfs está uma armadilha. Segundo o help do menuconfig, na dúvida desabilite. Mas aí o Gentoo reclama.  :Very Happy: 

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> e os scripts do autoload do kernel 2.6, que eu nao havia setado, nem mesmo o modulo sis900 foi capaz de carregar mesmo que eu desse o comando modprobe

 

Sinceramente não entendi o que você quis dizer...  :Confused: 

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> faz o seguinte coloca o que vc puder como modulo e tenta de novo...

 

Você pode colocar um monte de drivers como módulo, mas não há porque não embutir no kernel o driver de vídeo e som, pelo menos. Esses você usa a toda hora. Embuti-los aumenta a velocidade de boot.

----------

## trbecker

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Você pode colocar um monte de drivers como módulo, mas não há porque não embutir no kernel o driver de vídeo e som, pelo menos. Esses você usa a toda hora. Embuti-los aumenta a velocidade de boot.

 

Eu prefiro embutir os drivers de FS, o manter os drivers de dispositvo externos. alias, eu uso nvidia.o, acho que este nao tem como embutir  :Wink: 

que tal usar outra thread? titulo deste aqui nao confere muito com este assunto  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *sasquati wrote:*   

> Eu prefiro embutir os drivers de FS, o manter os drivers de dispositvo externos. alias, eu uso nvidia.o, acho que este nao tem como embutir

 

Não mesmo  :Smile: . Eu também uso ele, e espero ele ser lançado em GPL, para poder ser embutido no kernel... E módulos são feitos pra coisas que você não usa todo tempo, como um joystick ou uma impressora. Essa é a função deles.

 *sasquati wrote:*   

> que tal usar outra thread? titulo deste aqui nao confere muito com este assunto

 

Verdade, vamos pedir aos moderadores para que dividam essa thread em duas.

----------

## Festrati

mais rapaz esse lance dos modulos e muito loco...

assim essas distribuições redhat like que tem quase tudo como modulo "??!!"

 e as aplicações como kudizu, o proprio hotplug do gentoo "!!??""

olha não leva mau o comentário o lance e que eu não manjo disso mesmo e queria saber mais sobre isso.

build in ou modulo..

seria legal as pessoas falerem o que realmente entendem sobre isso.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> assim essas distribuições redhat like que tem quase tudo como modulo "??!!"

 

Quase tudo não, tudo. Genkernel, Windows e Red Hat são exemplos de kernels que tem tudo em módulo, e carregam cada um quando preciso. Nisso se gasta um tempão carregando.

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> build in ou modulo..

 

Isso é fácil. Tudo que você usa SEMPRE você compila embutido. Se você usa esporadicamente, como um joystick, uma câmera digital, um scanner, ou uma impressora, deixe como módulo, carregue quando necessário e depois descarregue pra liberar memória.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Ta aí uma idéia bastante interessante que pode ser adicionada ao tutorial ... eu posso colocar alguma coisa sobre SCSI, IDE, emulação ide-scsi ... alguém aí tá afim de me ajudar ? 
> 
> Eu também. Aliás, Angus, me parece que a emulação IDE-SCSI não é mais necessária com o 2.6.x, mas não estou totalmente certo.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Pois é verdade, mas é uma pena que eu ainda não tive tempo de testa-la. Minha máquina que tem a gravadora ainda está rodando a série 2.4 ... Mas acho que também depende de uma nova versão do cdrecord, certo?

----------

## trbecker

eu lembro de ter visto meia duzia de problemas com o cdrecord para gravação ATAPI na lkml. parece que as versões -mm (do andrew morton)  tem esse esquema quebrado.

tinha gente querendo até remover isso da kernel. bisurdo  :Wink: 

como meu cdrecord é velhão e eu ando com uns problemas desde que setei ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" no make.conf e dei um emerge -uD world num terminal e fui dormir, ainda nao testei a interface ide do novo kernel...

que cagada... agora nada ta funcionando legal.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *AngusYoung wrote:*   Ta aí uma idéia bastante interessante que pode ser adicionada ao tutorial ... eu posso colocar alguma coisa sobre SCSI, IDE, emulação ide-scsi ... alguém aí tá afim de me ajudar ? 
> 
> Eu também. Aliás, Angus, me parece que a emulação IDE-SCSI não é mais necessária com o 2.6.x, mas não estou totalmente certo.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

[OFF]

Eu também ainda não tive tempo de testar. Eu quase não gravo cds no Linux. Prefiro fazer esse tipo de "pirataria" no (argh) Windows, é mais o estilo do sistema operacional  :Very Happy: . Além disso fica até mal ter tudo GPL, BSDL, QPL ou MPL e gravar um piratão. Se música fosse livre como o software...

[/OFF]

Eu já ouvi num fórum alguém dizer alguma coisa como: "É incrível poder gravar CDs sem emulação IDE-SCSI!". Eu acho que já é possível. Mas, como eu falei, ainda não testei...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *sasquati wrote:*   

> como meu cdrecord é velhão e eu ando com uns problemas desde que setei ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" no make.conf e dei um emerge -uD world num terminal e fui dormir, ainda nao testei a interface ide do novo kernel...
> 
> que cagada... agora nada ta funcionando legal.

 

É, nunca faça uma coisa sem ter certeza absoluta disso. Eu que o diga. Há uns meses atrás editei o packages.mask e nunca mais consegui restaurar o Mesa. Só depois que reinstalei descobri que só precisava editar o arquivo /var/cache/edb/virtuals...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## trbecker

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> É, nunca faça uma coisa sem ter certeza absoluta disso. Eu que o diga. Há uns meses atrás editei o packages.mask e nunca mais consegui restaurar o Mesa. Só depois que reinstalei descobri que só precisava editar o arquivo /var/cache/edb/virtuals... 

 

ainda bem que qualquer dado critico esta no meu fedora agora. a partição gentoo é justamente para experimentar tecnologias novas...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *sasquati wrote:*   

> ainda bem que qualquer dado critico esta no meu fedora agora. a partição gentoo é justamente para experimentar tecnologias novas...

 

Mas o Gentoo não quebra tanta coisa assim não. Quem quebra somos nós.  :Smile: 

Na verdade, o Gentoo só corre o risco de quebrar se:

1. Você editar packages.mask

2. Você baixar pacotes instáveis (especialmente pacotes críticos)

3. Você compilar o kernel sem o genkernel (é arriscado para quem tá começando)

Para o usuário comum, é fácil administrar o Gentoo. Ele nunca vai pensar em fazer as 3 coisas acima. Já nós não, fazemos quase todas elas  :Very Happy: .

----------

## pilla

 *sasquati wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ainda bem que qualquer dado critico esta no meu fedora agora. a partição gentoo é justamente para experimentar tecnologias novas...

 

Meus dados criticos estao no /home de duas maquinas e as vezes em algum CD tambem...  :Smile: 

----------

## trbecker

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Meus dados criticos estao no /home de duas maquinas e as vezes em algum CD tambem... 

 

mmm... tem dados (os .qif do gnucash, p.e.) que nao vale a pena gravar em cd, porque mudam constantemente. Alguma coisa é salva em CDRW, os diretorios /home/localhost, /usr/src/ (minhas fontes hackeadas de kernel), e /home/projetos/

da proxima vez que eu rebootar, tenho que lembrar de transferir o /home para meu hd novo. assim deixo de correr riscos desnecessários.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *sasquati wrote:*   
> 
> ainda bem que qualquer dado critico esta no meu fedora agora. a partição gentoo é justamente para experimentar tecnologias novas... 
> 
> Meus dados criticos estao no /home de duas maquinas e as vezes em algum CD tambem... 

 

Eu sempre faço backup, dos dados mais críticos, em CD e (a partir de agora) no /home de duas máquinas ... O que eu preciso ver, é qual a melhor alternativa pra manter os dados sincronizados ...

----------

## nafre

A única ferramenta que conheco de sicronização é o  CVS, mais ele é usado quando o trabalho está sendo feito por muitos desenvolvedores! :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

 *nafre wrote:*   

> A única ferramenta que conheco de sicronização é o  CVS, mais ele é usado quando o trabalho está sendo feito por muitos desenvolvedores!

 

Nao necessariamente. Todo o meu desenvolvimento (ate minha tese, em LaTeX) vai para repositorios CVS. E so eu que mexo.

----------

## nafre

AHhhhhhhhhhhh!

Valeu pela dica!

MAis alguem sabe me dizer que outras ferramentas podem ser usadas como servidor de sicronização!

 :Question: 

----------

## pilla

Tem o proprio rsync (que pode ser usado ate por uma conexao do tipo ssh), tem o subversion,...

----------

## humpback

Tem o bitekeeper ( /me runs )

----------

